# Well It's All His Fault



## lpeedin (Mar 2, 2016)

3DShooter80 twisted my arm to the point that in a single phone call this morning I bought a PM-1127-VF-LB lathe and a PM-727 mill.  Might have been the easiest sale Matt has ever made.  Only problem is that the lathe will be here next week and I got 2 weeks of work to do before I'm ready to take it out of the crate.

I appreciate those who answers my questions concerning the 10x30, but in the end I decided to spend the extra and get the 11x27 - it's 3DShooter80's fault.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 2, 2016)

From my experience with  PM, and Matt, you will have no regrets.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 2, 2016)

Having bought 3 machines from Matt I can honestly say that his is one of the best companies I have ever dealt with.

Oh, and congrats on the machines!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 2, 2016)

So why are you posting here? Get the shop ready.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 2, 2016)

Guilty as charged. Welcome to the brotherhood, Lee!


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 2, 2016)

Talked to Matt around 10 this morning - 9 hours later I get notification that the lathe is on the truck in transit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWolf (Mar 2, 2016)

Congratulations and welcome to "the club"!!

Matt is a truly genuine good person... and a great guy to do business with!
I'm sure I will purchase more equipment in the future and I will not be calling anyone else!

Just imagine how great our country would be if ALL business owners conducted themselves like Matt? WOW!

Thank You Matt !!


----------



## jer (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a friend like "HIM" too. So far he has cost me over $3K and still looking into the PM727M, or bigger, myself. I'm sure you will love the 1127 if my 1030 is any indication. Was the 727 in stock, I hope not for my sake?

Congrats!


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 3, 2016)

jer said:


> I have a friend like "HIM" too. So far he has cost me over $3K and still looking into the PM727M, or bigger, myself. I'm sure you will love the 1127 if my 1030 is any indication. Was the 727 in stock, I hope not for my sake?
> 
> Congrats!



A shipment of 727s are in customs now & should be ready to ship next week, per Matt. Better call & get your order in while he's still offering free shipping on them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Mar 3, 2016)

jer said:


> still looking into the PM727M, or bigger, myself


Go bigger if you can, PM-940M or PM-450G, always seem to be running out of Y travel.


----------



## jer (Mar 3, 2016)

I am still trying to see a "smaller" knee mill owned by the son, from out of state, of a friend that recently died. Also another friend died that had a machine shop in his garage, he had a BP clone, I'm trying to talk to his son too.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 7, 2016)

For the record, I didn't have to convince Lee to buy the machines.  They convinced him themselves!! He has been over a few times and got to see them in person.  All I did was remind him of the larger spindle bore on the 1127 than on the 1030.


----------



## jer (Mar 7, 2016)

You sir, are an Enabler!    LOL   

He will love them both, I know I would.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 7, 2016)

The lathe has been delivered & is in the building. More pix to come once it's cleaned up & on the work bench. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jer (Mar 7, 2016)

I await your pictures with fishy breath,,, or is that with baited breath?   LOL

Congrats!


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 8, 2016)

The lathe is on the bench, but not cleaned up yet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 10, 2016)

Well, I made some chips this afternoon - nothing in particular, just getting familiar with the machine & trying different tools, speeds, depth of cuts, etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 10, 2016)

Sounds like fun. 

So, are you happy? Disappointed? Interested in your impressions so far.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 10, 2016)

it's a nice blue.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 10, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Sounds like fun.
> 
> So, are you happy? Disappointed? Interested in your impressions so far.


 Oh I'm thrilled with it, but I'm still a bit intimidated by it so I'm taking my time & getting used to the controls. Hopefully I can get a video put together on Sat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyD (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice looking piece of equipment, have fun with it.


----------



## jer (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for the video Lee I like your new lathe. You have a 727 coming right?


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 15, 2016)

jer said:


> Thanks for the video Lee I like your new lathe. You have a 727 coming right?


 Thanks and "yes" I have a 727 bought & paid for as well. Matt is saying later this week or early next week shipping. Trying to wait patiently. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

